# Refusal to Walk



## rpcvkatherine (Mar 23, 2004)

My Maltese who I have had for a little over a year, but is five years old now, and I used to go for our nightly walks. Recently, she refuses to go. She is all excited when I ask her if she wants to go and when we get outside, she will not budge. 

I've tried to carry her a little bit and put her down, but she won't budge either. Does anyone know what is going on with her? I miss my walking buddy.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

It sounds like something has spooked her. Can you think of anything that has happened to her outside around the time this started? Maybe something like new neighbors, new dog in the neighborhood, etc?


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

If I were a betting woman...I would bet that something scared her on your last good walk. Do you remember a loud noise or a darting car or child or other animal. A firecracker or fireworks...or a bug that may have biten her paw or nose

Poor little thing is obviously wanting to go since she is excited when you get ready and then is afraid to walk...which makes it sound like something on the ground.

I too would miss my daily walk with Teddy...be patient but try every day to help her walk a bit further so that you overcome the fear.
I would give her lots and lots of praise when you start again...but I would also treat it like it was normal (sounds like a contradiction, but if you just start walking she will have to follow and then you praise, praise, praise)

Good luck and let us know how it is going

Susan


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

When was the last time you took her outside.
Was it a while ago.. has anything in the enviorment changed.

My first puppy was very touchy about certain things when it came to walking. It took me a while to figure it out.
She Would not walk over any cracks in the sidewalk. ( I kid you not.) We would have to walk around them or pick her up. She would just stop dead in her tracks. She would not walk into the elevator because of the gap between the elevator and floor. She would not walk on hardwould floors because she was used to carpet.. If she did not know you she would also stop and not move any closer until introducsed.

I don't know if any off this will help but check out side your home to see if there are any cracks in the floor. She could be just picky and yes something could have scard her as well.


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rpcvkatherine_@Jul 12 2005, 10:19 AM
> *My Maltese who I have had for a little over a year, but is five years old now, and I used to go for our nightly walks.  Recently, she refuses to go.  She is all excited when I ask her if she wants to go and when we get outside, she will not budge.
> 
> I've tried to carry her a little bit and put her down, but she won't budge either.  Does anyone know what is going on with her?  I miss my walking buddy.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=80619*


[/QUOTE]


The same thing just recently happend to me with Maya. We used to all 4 go out for a walk everyother day to this park couple block away from our house. Everything change since the weekend before 4th of july. that Sunday morning people crack fireworks and we heard them while we were at the park and Maya got really scared. She stop walking and started to walk back she did not wanted to continue our route







I carrie her and went back home. 

A few days later we went out for our walk and when we turn around the corner in the direction to the park she stop walking. the bad thing was that people was still craking fireworks during the day n pretty much after the 4th so I think she remembers the noise of the fireworks at the park.

by the way she was really terrified of the fireworks on the 4th of july. poor baby was shaking the whole time and dig her self a nest in the closet







did not wanted to come out at all. Daezie and Maya were scared too but they were by my side all the time.

Good Luck!


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2005)

They sure are stuborn critters. Wehn I put "tucker" down to walk, if the grass is to high, he braces himself & won't move. I almost have to drag him. I pick him up & take him to the blacktop & he is ok.!! I am stumped; but perhaps a different area or a lighted area may help. (just wild ideas)


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

I just thought of something else...heat...what area of the country are you in...NJ has been hot and humid and although Teddy and I still go he does turn towards home when we come around our normal 3 loop walk on the first time around. Maybe the heat is too much for her.

Susan


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Teddyandme_@Jul 12 2005, 02:01 PM
> *I just thought of something else...heat...what area of the country are you in...NJ has been hot and humid and although Teddy and I still go he does turn towards home when we come around our normal 3 loop walk on the first time around.  Maybe the heat is too much for her.
> 
> Susan
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=80665*


[/QUOTE]

Good idea, the floor could very hot too. 
These little puppies know how to protect themselves. My first puppy would not go anyman hole either. No matter how small.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Is she hesitant to do any other exercise? I always like to rule out a physical problem before assuming it is behavioral. 

You can use treats or even walk her with another dog. Often they'll just follow along.


----------



## rpcvkatherine (Mar 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Jul 12 2005, 11:39 PM
> *Is she hesitant to do any other exercise? I always like to rule out a physical problem before assuming it is behavioral.
> 
> You can use treats or even walk her with another dog. Often they'll just follow along.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=80770*


[/QUOTE]

Thank you everyone for your feedback. I am in Chicagoland and it has been hot. We go later in the evening and I always check the heat of the pavement before I put her down. I think she is spooked. It probably has to do with the recent 4th of July festivities. 

I am happy to say that I carried her around the neighborhood two nights ago and put her down after about 10 minutes and she started walking again (with a little encouragement). I think my neighbors think I am nuts, carrying her around the blocks. 

Anyways, when she started walking, She had her smile back on and thought she was the queen again. We haven't been out again, but I'll try the treat thing as well.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rpcvkatherine_@Jul 14 2005, 08:17 AM
> *Thank you everyone for your feedback.  I am in Chicagoland and it has been hot.  We go later in the evening and I always check the heat of the pavement before I put her down.  I think she is spooked.  It probably has to do with the recent 4th of July festivities.
> 
> I am happy to say that I carried her around the neighborhood two nights ago and put her down after about 10 minutes and she started walking again (with a little encouragement).  I think my neighbors think I am nuts, carrying her around the blocks.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I think carrying her a ways away and then walking and praising her is a great idea.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

How wonderful that your little one is getting back to normal...it sounded from your description that she really enjoys her walks, so I am happy she feels better again about them.

Also glad you came here for advise...stick around and Join us.

Susan


----------

